# WORKAROUND: Steam - Kann keine Spiele mehr starten

## Erdie

Seit gestern kann ich in Steam keine Spiele mehr starten. Genau genommen kann ich sie starten aber sie sind so langsam, dass jede Mauseingabe ungefähr 30s dauert, bis das Spiel darauf reagiert. Die Framerate liegt bei geschätzten 0,5 bis 1fps. Das muß im Rahmen eines der letzten Update passiert sein. Alternativ kann auch eine Steam Patch die Ursache sein. Ich kann es nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

P. S.: Ein Nvidia Update gab es nicht, da bin ich mir relativ sicher.

----------

## schmidicom

Steam bringt sein eigenes Mesa/OpenGL (und noch ein paar andere libs) mit und vielleicht hilft es ja wenn du Steam mit oder ohne eigene Runtime startest.

STEAM_RUNTIME=1 oder STEAM_RUNTIME=0

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, mit "Siel" bezeichnet man hier im hohen Norden idR einen Abwasserkanal :)

(Magst den Typo im Titel noch korrigieren?! :)

Ein blinder Schuß ins Blaue: eselect opengl ist passend auf nvidia gesetzt?

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hehe, mit "Siel" bezeichnet man hier im hohen Norden idR einen Abwasserkanal 
> 
> (Magst den Typo im Titel noch korrigieren?! 
> 
> Ein blinder Schuß ins Blaue: eselect opengl ist passend auf nvidia gesetzt?

 

Danke für den Tipp, habs auch gerade gesehen. Ja, eselect ist auf nvidia. Ich teste bei solchen Problemen immer andere Spiele, die nicht über steam laufen z. B: Openarena oder einen Modell - Flugsimulator. Alles läuft perfekt, auf Steam läuft nix mehr. Das einzige Update, was reinkam, war virtualbox und ein lvm treiber. Ich tippe auf ein update von steam selbst. Beim ersten Start hat sich steam nämlich aktualisiert und das wars dann.

Wenn ich STEAM_RUNTIME=0 setze, läßt es sich gar nicht mehr starten  und bricht wegen fehlender libs ab.

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft dir folgender forum eintrag von arch linux:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=211678

Das hat bei mir zu mindestens geholfen, das bestimmte Steam Spiele überhaupt wieder starteten (Verwende den radeon opensource treiber.)

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit mir den Fix durchzuschauen aber ich habe herausgefunden, dass doch nicht alle Spiele betroffen sind. Counterstrike Source funktioniert, Half Life 2 update nicht aber das "alte" Half Life 2 schon. Wer soll das verstehen?

----------

## Erdie

Nach einem Jahr verzweifelter Suche bin ich jetzt doch erfolgreich:

Diese Quelle:

https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/921

brachte mich auf die Lösung. Der Trick (bzw. workaround) ist folgende Umgebungsvariable:

```

export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="$(dbus-daemon --session --print-address --fork)"

```

vor dem Start von Steam zu definieren.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nach einem Jahr verzweifelter Suche bin ich jetzt doch erfolgreich:
> 
> Diese Quelle:
> 
> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/921
> ...

 

hmm bei mir ist diese variable in shell schon vorhanden/exportiert. Sieht nach einem environment problem aus.

Scheinbar wird bei deiner graphischen Session dbus nicht sauber aufgesetzt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich starte aus Sicherhietsgründen steam in xterm unter einem anderen User. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Allerdings funktionierte das über Jahre ohne Workaround.

----------

